# Cheesy skillet gnocchi



## cookieee (Feb 10, 2019)

DH made this last night.  I couldn't get over how delicious it was.

Cheesy Skillet Gnocchi

Boil one 17.5 oz. package potato gnocchi as the label directs. Reserve 1/4 cup water; drain. Simmer 1 cup heavy cream, 1 minced garlic clove, 1/4 tsp kosher salt, a few grinds of pepper and a pinch of nutmeg in an ovenproof skillet, 5 to 8 minutes. Stir in the gnocchi and thin with the cooking water. Top with 1/2 cup shredded gruyere. BROIL until golden, 3 to 4 minutes. Top with chopped chives.

Source: Food Network mag. 12/18


----------



## Kayelle (Feb 10, 2019)

This will be a perfect side for my Shrimp Cakes tonight Cookieee. We don't care for Gnocchi, but I think it will be great with pretty little Gigli pasta too.
Thanks!


----------



## cookieee (Feb 12, 2019)

Sorry you don't like gnocchi, how was it with pasta?


----------



## Kayelle (Feb 12, 2019)

It was very nice with the pretty pasta Cookieee. I hear tell that I've never eaten really good gnocchi, as it sits in my belly like little lead sinkers.


----------



## CraigC (Feb 13, 2019)

Nothing beats homemade gnocchi! I'm surprised FN suggested using a prepackaged gnocchi, unless it was Sandra Lee.


----------



## cookieee (Feb 13, 2019)

CraigC said:


> Nothing beats homemade gnocchi! I'm surprised FN suggested using a prepackaged gnocchi, unless it was Sandra Lee.



I've never made homemade gnocchi. It's something I have always wanted to do. There are so many different things you can use. I must have over 30 recipes on how to make your own gnocchi, and only about 1/2 dozen recipes on what to do with store bought.  The store bought gnocchi sure comes in handy tho when your craving gnocchi and DH doesn't have the time to make them. Thank goodness they sit well with me. lol


----------



## Rocklobster (Feb 13, 2019)

Funny things, gnocchi..the first time I ate them was when I lived in Italy back in the 80's..my wife's zia made them while we were visiting and I watched her..one of many times, thankfully..when we moved back to Canada, I tried to make them and they were terrible..I've improved them over time but still can't replicate the ones she made..


----------



## cookieee (Feb 13, 2019)

Rocklobster said:


> Funny things, gnocchi..the first time I ate them was when I lived in Italy back in the 80's..my wife's zia made them while we were visiting and I watched her..one of many times, thankfully..when we moved back to Canada, I tried to make them and they were terrible..I've improved them over time but still can't replicate the ones she made..



Hi Rocklobster (love your name) Do you think it might have something to do with the water being different in Italy?


----------



## Kayelle (Feb 13, 2019)

Cookieee, there's a wonderful tutorial on this site, done by *Medtran* (Craig's wife). It's good to see wonderful instructions like this.

You should check it out...


http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f21/how-to-make-gnocchi-95767.html


----------



## Rocklobster (Feb 13, 2019)

cookieee said:


> Hi Rocklobster (love your name) Do you think it might have something to do with the water being different in Italy?


Could be..and the flour also...they were lighter..I have started with 00 flour and they are better..I think it depends a lot on how you handle the dough..


----------



## Addie (Feb 13, 2019)

Pirate married a girl that was from Italy. Her mother is one FABULOUS cook. Everything from scratch. 

Unfortunately her daughter had interest in cooking. I got many calls from her at work asking about cooking. I had previously told my boss why she kept calling me. Then one day he heard me yell "What do you mean my kitchen is on fire?" He threw himself back laughing so hard that he ended up on the floor. 

She finally learned to cook and made me some potato gnocci. They were very light and delish.


----------



## cookieee (Feb 15, 2019)

cookieee said:


> DH made this last night.  I couldn't get over how delicious it was.
> 
> Cheesy Skillet Gnocchi
> 
> ...



Just want to add a quick note: Leftovers don't taste anywhere near as good as the first time. What a disappointing lunch.


----------

